# Good All around Broms



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I wanted to get some input about some broms. I am looking for a few broms that have the following characteristics.

1. Color-Green w/ red spotting; or plain green; or Green w/ red Strips (color is probably least important out of the four)

2. Around 8-10 Inches in Width

3. Good at holding water for raising tads

Finally, and most important

4. Have good stolons for mounting. I cant tell you how many times I have ordered broms thinking I got the perfect brom only to find out upon receipt that the stolons are either very large and short (hard to mount) or almost non existant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the old reliable neoregelia fireball comes to mind.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Neo Sarah Head
Neo Inca x Fireball


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Julio said:


> the old reliable neoregelia fireball comes to mind.


I second this pick.

If you can find a hanging basket of these at a local nursery they have very long stolons.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Neoregelia ampullacea (although I can't comment on whether or not its stolons will suit your mounting needs...I use floral wire to keep my broms attached until they can do it themselves, so it's not a problem).


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Neo Echo

Neo June Night

Neo Little Faith

Also, somebody on the board recommended Mike @ MichealsBromeliads.com to me. I contacted him, told him what I was looking for, and let him pick out 6 large broms to send me. They were similar to what you requested - about 8"-10" across, wide sturdy leaves, tight rosette pattern. I just received them and they were all gorgeous and just what I was looking for. As soon as I get a little extra time some evening after work I'm going to get some pics posted. I would definitely recommend contacting him. He was very resonably priced as well.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yea I had a neo little faith but it seemed I had a lot of trouble getting to mount it. However it might have just been the brom that i got but the stolon was almost non-existent. I really like the june night but I have heard the same thing about that brom. That the stolons aren't really good for mounting.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I think in the case of buying broms from Michael's Bromeliads if you request he leave a little longer stolen on the brom it shouldn't be a big deal. I think he grows the broms in pots but then takes them out of the pot and removes some of the root system and stolen and then packages them for shipping.

The echo, june night & little faith were not broms I got from Mike. Those are just ones I've had experience with previously and liked alot.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

We are not allowed vendor feedback. So I am just going to think about Michael's Bromeliads for a moment.



That is all.

June night is a nice one. I like Neo. Domino a lot and Dartanion too.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> We are not allowed vendor feedback. So I am just going to think about Michael's Bromeliads for a moment.



Ooooops................you're right. I take it all back


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Well he isn't really a vendor, so I guess it is sort of maybe ok . But still I don't want to be unfair to the sponsors. In all honest many of the sponsors sell very nice Broms.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> In all honest many of the sponsors sell very nice Broms.



YEP. Those are the ones I got the Echo, June Night, & Little Faith from that I like so much.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> We are not allowed vendor feedback. So I am just going to think about Michael's Bromeliads for a moment.


LOL, DITTO on Michaels and the N. Sarah Head. That N. Inca x fireball has to be one of my favorite bromeliads ever I think. I do have to say though, Antone was the one that introduced me to those two beauties.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Same for me Sarah. Many people on this forum owe a lot to Antone for their brom knowledge, I do, and I have more than a few of his plants.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Awww shucks! *Blush* You guys shoulda seen my table at MWFF. 

Michael does have nice plants (I've been to his nursery a handful of times) but you must remember that when you shop with growers that are sponsors here, we (should) have experience with these plants in terrariums. Many plants that fit the bill for good would-be candidates may actually make bad candidates and these are the types of things outside vendors will not have knowledge of.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

That is very true. You should get some Billbergias to sell Antone, those things are sweet!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> That is very true. You should get some Billbergias to sell Antone, those things are sweet!


I have Bils but have learned through experimentation that like many Aechmea, they really can't handle the moisture. The foliage will spot and rot unless you can get good airflow. They also really prefer tons of light. There are a few smaller growing ones that are okay but I think I'll stay away from them.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

What about Neo Red Waif?

Does it hold enough water to raise tads in?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Interesting Antone. I finally added a few to my outdoor collection. I have a few small ones I might try on the next tank...we will see.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

And what about Chiquita linda? Does that hold enough water for tads.

You know what Antone, I miss the layout of frogbroms, where it would show a brief description of each brom and say weather or not you could raise tads in it.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ohh and what about Wee Willy?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

crb_22601 said:


> 4. Have good stolons for mounting. I cant tell you how many times I have ordered broms thinking I got the perfect brom only to find out upon receipt that the stolons are either very large and short (hard to mount) or almost non existant.


Sometimes this may be due to the person who harvested the pup and where they cut the stolon (I'm not saying there isn't variability among broms, but there are other factors as well). So if this concerns you then you should ask them to leave a long stolon on the pup, if possible.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

heres a few i like all hold decent water


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

somecanadianguy said:


> heres a few i like all hold decent water


14.00 for ONE fireball ! ? Seems a little steep.. Are all Canadian broms that expensive ? You should come across the border for plants .


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

How about some labels? I really like the one on the far right.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

Jeremiah said:


> 14.00 for ONE fireball ! ? Seems a little steep.. Are all Canadian broms that expensive ? You should come across the border for plants .


both cites and special plant permits are need to import broms if im not mistaken , so its not easy, yup prices on decent stuff out here is a bit higher than the us
craig


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

crb_22601 said:


> How about some labels? I really like the one on the far right.


1 neo fireball 
2 neo charm 
3 neo tiqrina
4 neo angleface

a local brom shop did a very large import from a well known hawaiian producer of these , i dont mind paying for quality broms.
craig


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

somecanadianguy said:


> 1 neo fireball
> 2 neo charm
> 3 neo tiqrina
> 4 neo angleface
> ...



The name for number 2 should actually be, "Cheers". Number 4 is questionable... I have never seen an angelface with that coloration and pattern. 1 and 3 look correct to me.

They are def. Hawaiian grown thats for sure!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> They are def. Hawaiian grown thats for sure!


How can you tell that?


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

aperantly these were tissue cultured or something similar like that specifically for this local guy, and are truely dwarfs that stay very small.on that end of things i honestly dont know much about but he has never fibbed to me.as for the names im going by what the grower labled them as.
antone check out www.hawaiianbotanicals.com thats the local shop to me , jack and jeanie are very cool people im sure you and jack would hit it off his passion has been broms for many years, you should see his not for sale collection very sweet.i wish you were on my side of the border i love your colection too , at least what i have seen of it.
craig


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> How can you tell that?


I have only ever seen Fireball turn purple from Hawaiian grown plants.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Well there you go. Interesting.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

somecanadianguy said:


> aperantly these were tissue cultured or something similar like that specifically for this local guy, and are truely dwarfs that stay very small.on that end of things i honestly dont know much about but he has never fibbed to me.as for the names im going by what the grower labled them as.
> antone check out www.hawaiianbotanicals.com thats the local shop to me , jack and jeanie are very cool people im sure you and jack would hit it off his passion has been broms for many years, you should see his not for sale collection very sweet.i wish you were on my side of the border i love your colection too , at least what i have seen of it.
> craig


Hmmm.... Tissue cultured... I'd love to hear about that as that is highly unlikely but definitely not impossible. Usually the TC'd ones are the larger growing types and TC'ing is super expensive but still, not impossible.

Its good to stick with the names they give you but I am willing to bet they were given the wrong names for those 2 plants I mentioned. It happens a lot.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> Hmmm.... Tissue cultured... I'd love to hear about that as that is highly unlikely but definitely not impossible. Usually the TC'd ones are the larger growing types and TC'ing is super expensive but still, not impossible.
> 
> Its good to stick with the names they give you but I am willing to bet they were given the wrong names for those 2 plants I mentioned. It happens a lot.


a fair bit of jacks colection is those big broms , i do belive they have been close for many years cheers bug jack hell give u the low down
craig


----------



## Pescador (Oct 10, 2008)

somecanadianguy said:


> heres a few i like all hold decent water


Great minds think alike,  Looks like I got the same ones including the debatable "angel face".
Plus a bonus mystery brom on the left, the leaf edges are more spined than the others. 









The Tillandsia flowered.


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

LOL alot but I'll think too...........


----------

